# Lying/sleeping on stomach - could I squash baby?!



## NaughtyMum

I'm 32 weeks along and yesterday I went for a massage. I lay on my stomach, because it's still comfortable to do so, but I couldn't relax and enjoy it as I kept worrying that I was squashing the baby! I also worry about sleeping on my front, as I sometimes wake up to realise that I'm doing that.

Do you think it's possible to squash the bump to detrimental effect in the third trimester, and should I take measures to prevent lying on my front, or am I worrying about nothing? All thoughts gratefully received.


----------



## lisabee

I doubt it harms the baby - I lie half n half and baby kicks the hell out of me so if its comfy I would do it

Baby is protected by that big bag of waters so he/she is well cushioned - your lucky you can, lying on my side makes my baby annoyed!!!!

:)


----------



## Gemie

I can only sleep on my front so I wedge my maternity pillow underneath my bump she goes crazy for a while then goes quite when she's wriggled into a comfy position. x


----------



## lisabee

Gemie said:


> I can only sleep on my front so I wedge my maternity pillow underneath my bump she goes crazy for a while then goes quite when she's wriggled into a comfy position. x

Thats the cutest thing ever lol love that she gets herself into a nice position!!!


----------



## Gemie

lisabee said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I can only sleep on my front so I wedge my maternity pillow underneath my bump she goes crazy for a while then goes quite when she's wriggled into a comfy position. x
> 
> Thats the cutest thing ever lol love that she gets herself into a nice position!!!Click to expand...

I know lol bless her :cloud9:


----------



## lousielou

My LO goes absolutely bonkers if I put pressure on my tummy - I have an optimum sleeping angle which I have perfected - it's _just about_ comfortable for me, and he doesn't wriggle in protest too much. I haven't dared lie on my tummy for weeks! He would go nuts! :)


----------



## kayp

If I rotate too far onto my side while sleeping, baby has a fit, so I am stuck tossing and turning between both sides during the night. I've actually not slept on my stomach since I found out I was pregnant (just totally paranoid). I doubt you're hurting baby. Your body would let you know if you were doing something wrong, and baby is very well cushioned in there.


----------



## NaughtyMum

Thanks a lot for all your reassurance. Think I'll steer clear of front-lying massages just in case, but will try not to worry too much if I end up on my stomach during the night! Cheers.


----------



## Rmar

Haha, yeah my baby like to kick the bed if I lay on my side but when I am laying on my stomach, it is usually fine. But if any kind of pressure annoys it, it is sure to let me know. The weird thing is that if I put my hand under my bump while laying on my side, it doesn't kick my hand. Only the bed. It must know the difference.


----------



## caydensmom

Rmar same here!!! I lay half n half and baby goes nuts kicking away but if I put my hand there for ONE SEC it stops and then when I move my hand baby starts again!!!!!! It's crazy right???


----------



## rwllgoodchild

I wish i could lay on my front :( i cant get comfy at all. Even if im slightly on my front Luke kick the crap out of me lol!! xx


----------

